# Aurora Tub Track



## oldmanslot (Sep 7, 2006)

One listed on ebay today for anybody interested. Wish it was closer to home. Is anyone doing repo's anymore?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250190450993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Ken


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Actually looks like it's in pretty good shape from the pix. Doesn't look like it would take much to get her looking new. You could repair the cutouts or use them for an power outlet to plug a power source in or mount some master kill switch or even a controller station. Good thing I'm not nearer, I'd think about placing a bid on this thing. Then worry about my TM. :devil: 


Great pick up for someone who'd like a Tubby! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

man, these things kill me...


i'd actually have room for one if i cleaned up the basement...

--rick


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

I have plenty of room, it is just to far away.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm watching it, may take a stab at it if i can talk my brother into picking it up for me.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

oldmanslot said:


> Is anyone doing repo's anymore?
> 
> Ken


We were doing them until we had a falling out with the person doing the molding. We still have the original tub so we can make another mold, but it won't be in the near future.

I am the owner/moderator of a Yahoo group for Tub Tracks:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/

There is a group on the internet that does not believe this is a legit auction. I asked the seller if I could see it. He said he is not the owner but can make arrangements for me to see it. He is not afraid to show it in person.

Marty


----------

